# Contact Person(s) for Dikhololo?



## Reggie_Hammonds (Feb 23, 2011)

The annual MF will be due soon.  Does anyone know who at Dikhololo can send me their form to fill out with payment information?


----------



## Pat H (Feb 24, 2011)

I always send my info by email. I sent it on Tuesday and it didn't bounce but I also haven't had a response. The email I used is veronica@dikhololo.co.za

Here is what I put in the email:

Please charge my credit card below for the 2011 dues for a 1 BDR red week and deposit the week with RCI. 

Dikhololo #  
Owner's Name 
RCI # 
Credit Card #, Security Code, Expires 
Credit Card is in the name of Name, Address
Date of Birth


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 25, 2011)

The IT people I know say it is risky to email credit card info, mainly because it can be intercepted as it bounces between servers.  I always do one of two things to guard against that.  I use fax in preference to email when I can.  Otherwise, I use two seperate emails, each with part of the credit card info, sent from two different accounts.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 25, 2011)

Carolinian, I do the same (split the CC #s) and have never had a problem.
Now, both of my resorts (not Dik) have the card # on file and I don't need to repeat it.  This may be good or bad...but no problems so far.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 26, 2011)

I personally don't worry about emailing my CC #. I'm more concerned about the person on the other end of the phone taking my CC # for an order or bill payment.


----------



## ArthurL (Mar 8, 2011)

*Contact phone number at Dikhololo and trading value issues*

Hi. For the past few days, I've been trying to call Dikhololo and have had NO SUCCESS.  It doesn't ring and I get a message (from Vonage) that this is not a working number.  Same with their fax number.  When I call from a different line, all I get is a busy signal.

I also e-mailed them to no avail.  No response.  

Have they changed the way to dial to South Africa?  Here's what I dial:

011 27 12 277 9000  (I know it by heart).

Also with the new deposit value system, it doesn't look like Dikhololo is the "trading tiger" that it once was.  It's more like a hyena (laughable).  It shows that some of my older deposits were worth about 26-28 points, but when I did the deposit calculator, most were between 11 and 18 points which isn't so hot.

I tried calculating most of the weeks in the year, but keep getting the same low values.  Am I missing something here?

Thanks in advance.
Arthur L.


----------



## EJC (Mar 8, 2011)

Dikhololo's website states they are having problems with their Telkom phonelines and to contact them via email.


----------



## JoyC (Mar 9, 2011)

*Fax*

I faxed DIK the deposit request last week and got email response back yesterday. It stated the $$ charges and weeks will be deposited into RCI shortly.

We should see.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 9, 2011)

I faxed my info several weeks ago, and after several inquiries from me, they acknowledged receipt.  I tried to call on Skype today, but it doesn't ring or do anything.  I sent another email.  The charge has not hit my credit card.


----------



## HuskyJim (Mar 10, 2011)

I have always sent my CC by email, and have never had a problem.  This year, here is the reply back that I received (I have a 1BR and a 2BR), on Tuesday, March 8. The charge has not appeared on my CC yet, and no deposit in my RCI account yet.

_Dear Shareholder

The amount of R5348.00 was deducted for the  2012 Maintenance fee.

Your weeks will be deposited   by Natanya in our Reservations Department. 

Please contact her if you need any information about the deposit.
Natanya Du Toit
natanya@dikhololo.co.za 

Thank you for your payment.

Kind Regards
Chris Mokoena
Financial Department
Dikhololo_

Email addresses used:
_fin@dikhololo.co.za
natanya@dikhololo.co.za _


----------



## jayn (Mar 10, 2011)

*Fee*

The levy for a one bedroom unit unknown timeshare week charged to my credit card $327.


----------



## JoyC (Mar 10, 2011)

HuskyJim

I have the same one and two bedroom units, the charges came though today on my credit card, totaling $781.87.  
It is more than I expected for the SA weeks

JoyC


----------



## jayn (Mar 11, 2011)

The unit number and week assigned to me had a trading power of 14.  This information is from the deposit calculator.

My South Africa is for sale.  Any suggestions for selling?


----------



## shar (Mar 18, 2011)

"The levy for a one bedroom unit unknown timeshare week charged to my credit card $327."

This really seems high. What was the amount charged in rand?  When I used the rand from statment last year of 1848 it just converted to $261, which is more what I expected. Has the levy gone up considerably in rand?

Shar


----------



## HuskyJim (Mar 20, 2011)

JoyC said:


> HuskyJim
> 
> I have the same one and two bedroom units, the charges came though today on my credit card, totaling $781.87.
> It is more than I expected for the SA weeks
> ...



The charge appeared on my card for the 1 BR and 2 BR for $786.47.

Yes, this is getting to be more than expected.

The week (for the 1 BR) I got has a TPU of 14, less than the other Dik weeks I have.  The 2 BR was not deposited, but should be there in a few days.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 21, 2011)

Are these charges hitting your credit cards as dollars or as rand converted to dollars?  In the latter case, your credit card will show the number of rand and the exchange rate.  If it just shows dollars, then they probably did an in-house conversion at a awful exchange rate, something airlines try to con customers in to these days very frequently.  The worst thing is if they are doing an internal conversion at a bad rate without telling you.  The airline sites at least have the functionality to go back to local currency (which is then converted by Visa / Mastercard at the mid-market interbank rate, a very GOOD rate as part of the billing process) even when they precheck a box that you have to search for to uncheck.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Mar 21, 2011)

*Using a credit card*

My Citi Card has a "Virtual Number" that I can generate for free.  I simply go online to my account and ask for a virtual credit card number.  It allows for only 1 transaction using that number and expires in 30 days.  

Not to say it can't get intercepted all the same but they will only get one charge out of it.  Check it out on your card if you weren't aware of it.  Free to use on Citi.  Designed specifically for these type of once a year, across the pond charges.


----------



## tonigirl3 (Aug 18, 2011)

shar said:


> "The levy for a one bedroom unit unknown timeshare week charged to my credit card $327."
> 
> This really seems high. What was the amount charged in rand?  When I used the rand from statment last year of 1848 it just converted to $261, which is more what I expected. Has the levy gone up considerably in rand?
> 
> Shar



That is the figure I was quoted when they e-mailed back. If so that approx. a 15% raise which is not to be tolerated. Also they are now Dikhololo Finansies which means financial institution. They definitely are NOT telling us something. Is it possible they have been taken over by a bank? I do not want to go through the misery I went through last year when I was charged for "cash advance" fees.


----------



## ira g (Aug 18, 2011)

*Is it time to say bye bye to Dik*



tonigirl3 said:


> That is the figure I was quoted when they e-mailed back. If so that approx. a 15% raise which is not to be tolerated. Also they are now Dikhololo Finansies which means financial institution. They definitely are NOT telling us something. Is it possible they have been taken over by a bank? I do not want to go through the misery I went through last year when I was charged for "cash advance" fees.



Based on the low TPU values assigned by RCI and the escalating MF's as a result of the declining dollar and SA inflation is it time to give back the units to DIK?


----------



## EWSteyn (Aug 22, 2011)

tonigirl3 said:


> That is the figure I was quoted when they e-mailed back. If so that approx. a 15% raise which is not to be tolerated. Also they are now Dikhololo Finansies which means financial institution. They definitely are NOT telling us something. Is it possible they have been taken over by a bank? I do not want to go through the misery I went through last year when I was charged for "cash advance" fees.



The word "Finansies" in Dikhololo Finansies is an Afrikaans (a local language) word which means the financial department in English. It does not imply that Dikhololo is a financial institution, but only that the payment comes from Dikhololo's accounts department. Dikhololo is definately not a financial institution.


----------



## Scott Riddle (Aug 29, 2011)

*Dikhololo Levies (maintenance) fee info*

Dikhololo Owners,

 I have posted all of the Dikhololo levies, (maintenance fees), information, 2012 levies amounts in SA Rand, current conversion to US or CD dollars, preference of weeks, person to contact, current e-mail address, e-mail example etc for our clients on our service site located at www.tradingtime.net > HOT LINKS > Resort Dues. Your contact person for 2012 is Chris Mokoena. Veronica, Judy and Natanya do not collect MF's. E-mail Chris and make sure you have all of charge info and RCI account #if you wish to spacebank you week with RCI. All Dikhololo owners are welcome to use this current info to pay and receive their spacebank deposits or make reservations at the Dikhololo resort. 

 Regards,   Scott Riddle  



Reggie_Hammonds said:


> The annual MF will be due soon.  Does anyone know who at Dikhololo can send me their form to fill out with payment information?


----------

